

The Science of Difference (Sex Ed.) - Raplh
http://pinker.wjh.harvard.edu/articles/media/2005_02_14_newrepublic.html

======
motherwell
Interesting how the last few paragraphs on Taboo relate closely to this Paul
Graham Essay: <http://paulgraham.com/say.html>

